# Toughest hill near wilm. DE



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

What is your favorite hill or toughest hill that is near wilmington, de.
Just trying to get some good ideas ready for when spring rolls around.

Thanks


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You should head out RT 273 from Newark into MD. Head to Fair Hill. Have a couple of toughies there.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

The toughest hills @ Wilmington go in and out of the river valleys. Roads that roll down to the Brandywine, Red Clay, White Clay or especially the Susquehanna. Look up the Savage Century on White Clay Bicycle Clubs site. 

Most hills in the area are steep but fairly short. For longer climbs you need to go further westin PA or MD.

Local favorites have Landenburg as the center of several short climbs. Mt Cuba, Rte 82, Beaver Valley Rd. If you get out and ride, you'll find some hills.



Gregpape23 said:


> What is your favorite hill or toughest hill that is near wilmington, de.
> Just trying to get some good ideas ready for when spring rolls around.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks, should've phrased the question differently, I mean 'long' climbs.
What part of rt 82 are you talking about? The only part of rt 82 i've done so far is from cambell road (near greenville) up to kennet square but there aren't many tough climbs on that stretch. And I can't believe I haven't gone up mt cuba yet, I pass it like every other day!!


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

*rt 273*

is route 273 a busy road??
I ask because I would probably drive down to newark (like 30minute drive) and then ride. And if the ride really isn't that good, then it's not worth the drive.
Unless anyone knows how to get from wilmington to newark without hiting any busy roads. 
Sorry, I don't really know my way around all these backroads.

And how would you get to beaver vallley w/o hitting any busy roads


Thanks!


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

For long climbs, you're out of luck. Some of the Susquehannock climbs out by Fishing Creekl are over a mile, but close to Wilmington you would need to climb a hill several times. 

Look up the elevation profile for the Civil War Century. Starts in Thurmont MD. 

The old Mt Nebo race course had some good (not long) climbs. 
The Robert Fulton race course is not too far away and close to Mt Nebo. I can ride to it from Newark. 

Park at Nottingham Park and do the hard part of the Savage. You'll get enough climbing in a 65-70 mile day to make it worthwhile.

Explore, there is lots of good riding with short climbs. If you have to climb the same hill multiple times, well that's what there is..



Gregpape23 said:


> Thanks, should've phrased the question differently, I mean 'long' climbs.
> 
> 
> What part of rt 82 are you talking about? The only part of rt 82 i've done so far is from cambell road (near greenville) up to kennet square but there aren't many tough climbs on that stretch. And I can't believe I haven't gone up mt cuba yet, I pass it like every other day!!


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Beaver Valley to Thompson Bridge*

There aren't too many loooong climbs, but I like to go down Ramsey Road then up Beaver Valley. Then down B.V. and up Ramsey...repeat x10. That usually does the trick.

Beaver Valley = short and steep
Ramsey = longer and steady

Just go west (or is it North...away from 95) out Naamans Road...after you cross Rt202, once you're going down the steep hill: that's Beaver Valley. Ride that until you hit the T...then go left: you're going up Ramsey. You can also go right at the T, then left at the STOP sign and go up Smith Bridge. 

Or at the top of Ramsey, take a right on Thompson's Bridge. Go down past the park entrance, and up. Once you get to the top, turn around and go back to Ramsey. Do it enough times and you'll get tired. 

Have fun!

-Smarty


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

smartyiak said:


> There aren't too many loooong climbs, but I like to go down Thompson Bridge then up Beaver Valley. Then down B.V. and up Thompson Bridge...repeat x10.
> 
> That usually does the trick.
> 
> ...


Yeah, drove by b.v. the other day...OH man!! that is steep, and the funny part was I drove by in a real heavy land rover, boy did that engine struggle to get up. I havent't looked @thompsons bridge in a while, I kinda forget what htat looks like lol.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*I fixed it*



Gregpape23 said:


> Yeah, drove by b.v. the other day...OH man!! that is steep, and the funny part was I drove by in a real heavy land rover, boy did that engine struggle to get up. I havent't looked @thompsons bridge in a while, I kinda forget what htat looks like lol.


The directions are correct now. I am geographically challenged (or at least "road name challenged" if you can be that).

On another note, this summer I was driving the Legacy wagon up Beaver Valley...I thought I wouldn't make it, so I shut off the AC.

-Smarty


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

smartyiak said:


> The directions are correct now. I am geographically challenged (or at least "road name challenged" if you can be that).
> 
> On another note, this summer I was driving the Legacy wagon up Beaver Valley...I thought I wouldn't make it, so I shut off the AC.
> 
> -Smarty


haha, yeah, i too, cannot remember the names of roads. My mom is always calling me up and asking for the quickest route from x to y. and i can almost always come up with a route like 30mins shorter than herslol. but I have to give it in 'left/right' directions...the names of roads are unimportant...unless you get utterly lost.


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Smarty, Are you trying to kill me!!?!?!?!
It wasn't the way up that almost killed me, it was the way down...oh....my....god...that was freakin fast and that turn at the bottom had some water at the bottom and it scared the crap out of me. I just with my cyclometer was working so i could've gotten the spd.
Oh, and what do you do when you run out of gears lol...i mean i was on my easiest gear and still struggling. How fast (avg mph) can you get up that hill?


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*You stand up*

When you run out of gears you stand up 

I go up at about the speed of a moderately paced hiker....pretty slow. Ave speed on the steep part, I'll say 7-8mph. That's a guess.

One cool thing about B.V. is that it never seems easy. Some days you feel good and zip up your favorite hill, but not B.V. (at least not for me) it always seems hard.

-Smarty


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

The Beav is a monster for me also. I have never been "quick" by any means up that hill. My goal is always to just complete it. I've tried harder and easier gears and my speed is always the same.....slow. I just try harder gears when I'm feeling good. 

I have yet to ride 273 into MD, but it always seems like it will be a nice ride. Wide shoulders and no lights. 

Gregpape, come spring time we (Deep Blue) do weekly group rides leaving from Toscana in Wilmington and go out into the Valley. It's worth hitting up if you want some ideas on routes and a few hills. There are groups of all levels and LOTS of riders.


----------



## Just James (Oct 24, 2008)

To be honest, the hills out 273 into MD are not that tough really. They are long, but not that steep. Maybe Dream Plus can tell us about the cloverleaf of dispair in Landenburg?


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

The Cloverleaf is as hard as you make it. Remember, I took the big guy out there. It's one thing chasing me up those hills, it's quite another chasing a *real* climber.

The Cloverleaf has the Landenburg store as it's center and the climbs out of White Clay Creek as it's petals. Throw in Broad Run neighborhood climb to finish it off and you're good to go.





Just James said:


> To be honest, the hills out 273 into MD are not that tough really. They are long, but not that steep. Maybe Dream Plus can tell us about the cloverleaf of dispair in Landenburg?


----------

